# Anyone else think the Ariens control panel is laid out weird?



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I've done a fair bit of user interface design during my career, and after using my brand new Pro32 a few times this season I just can't get over the seemingly terrible design decisions made on its control panel.


The drive clutch is on the left side. No problem! But then why is the friction disk control *all the way on the opposite side of the panel*?


The auger clutch is on the right side. No problem! But then why are the chute control levers *on the opposite side of the panel*?


At first, giving Ariens the benefit of the doubt, I figured "OK, maybe the theory is that (say) your left hand has the drive engaged and so your right hand is then free to change speeds". But that's not how (at least) I use a snowblower. First of all, I don't change speeds with the drive engaged - which means my left hand is available to change speeds anyway. More importantly, such an attitude presumes that I'm NOT using the auger because that hand must be free to work the shift lever. Yes, I know, the drive lever will hold down the auger lever, but the inverse is NOT true and consistency in user interface design is important for intuitive operation.


All of this would be easily rectified if (say) the drive controls were grouped toward the left, and the auger controls were grouped toward the right. Intuitively, one hand would control everything associated with the propulsion system and the other hand would control everything associated with the blower system. But the way the panel is laid out, that's just not convenient.


Given how the linkages are set up, the easiest way to change this might be to swap the cables between the left and right handlebar levers. I might try that at some point, just to see if my theory works. Might require longer cables for a permanent fix, but perhaps the factory cables are long enough for a test.


Is this just me? Anyone else find themselves reaching for a drive control, or auger control, and finding that you have to switch opposite of what seems logical?


----------



## 2Cold4Me (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm just getting used to the Ariens setup after 20+ years using an MTD that was reversed relative to Augur & Drive controls. Unfortunately it is not just a simple cable swap to change that. Gotta learn to live with it I guess.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

No problems with the layout on my Ariens 28 hydro pro and my Ariens 32 12v Hydro Pro. One quick adjustment on the chute rotation (right hand) on the fly and keep moving . Adjust the speed with the right hand and keep blowing. I guess if it was car, you could buy a right hand drive car.


----------



## DHS (Dec 31, 2018)

Yep, layout is horrible. My 826 31 year old JD was light years ahead as far as control layout. Move the drive lever forward and you moved forward. Want to go faster move it further forward. Want to go in reverse move it all the way back. None of this left or right to move forward or reverse. It did suffer from horrible electrical interlocks which were easy to "fix." Chute rotation should be on the right side or at least in the center not the left side. I think the engineer was standing on his head and used a mirror when he designed the control layout.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

DHS said:


> Yep, layout is horrible. My 826 31 year old JD was light years ahead as far as control layout. Move the drive lever forward and you moved forward. Want to go faster move it further forward. Want to go in reverse move it all the way back. None of this left or right to move forward or reverse. It did suffer from horrible electrical interlocks which were easy to "fix." Chute rotation should be on the right side or at least in the center not the left side. I think the engineer was standing on his head and used a mirror when he designed the control layout.


Maybe I'm missing something. We are talking about an Ariens 32" pro Hydro? To move the machine forward or backwards, I push the control forward or I pull it backwards for reverse. You mention you have to move it left or right?


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

IDEngineer said:


> I've done a fair bit of user interface design during my career, and after using my brand new Pro32 a few times this season I just can't get over the seemingly terrible design decisions made on its control panel.
> 
> 
> The drive clutch is on the left side. No problem! But then why is the friction disk control *all the way on the opposite side of the panel*?
> ...



Your not the only one, been saying since I joined in here in Nov. 18....Had an MTD for 20 yrs..layout was correct for auger and drive and interlock,, just bought a Ariens for better quality and chute controls , to make it easier , but found out the interlock set up doesn't make sense...Maybe they purposely make these crazy things, so they can have something new later on down the line..Go figure.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the 5th year for my Ariens and I find the controls easy to use, as I did at first operation. My left hand operates the wheel drive clutch only. My right hand operates all the other controls for auger clutch, gear speed, chute deflector, and chute side to side. It all seems perfectly natural and fluid to me.

The interlock is controlled by the wheel drive clutch so when machine is moving the auger clutch stays engaged while i operate the other controls with my right hand, except the disc drive gear speed selector where machine needs drive clutch disengaged. So I cannot see where any improvement can be made. I don't find the need to operate the chute deflector and side to side movement at the same time like a Toro but that would be an improvement for sure. 

I don't need to change gears when moving, just set the speed for the average conditions at the time, and there is lots of reserve power to deal with snow changes.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Town said:


> I don't need to change gears when moving, just set the speed for the average conditions at the time, and there is lots of reserve power to deal with snow changes.


I agree, but others here have openly recommended shifting "gears" while leaving the drive clutch engaged. To each his own....


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

For me, the fix would be really easy. Either swap the clutch levers (so drive is on the right, auger on the left) or swap the gear select with the chute aim. I don't really care what hand I use for what, but not having to reach across all the time would be nice.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I think that the arrangement is just fine. This setup matches what I have used for all of my snowblowing life. First blower JD TRS26, second, Ariens 1028, and now Ariens Hydro Pro 28 EFI. The only difference between the JD and Ariens is the JD interlock would hold down either lever, only the auger on the Ariens. The spring on the Hydro's left lever is a little strong for my aging hands however.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

IDEngineer said:


> I've done a fair bit of user interface design during my career, and after using my brand new Pro32 a few times this season I just can't get over the seemingly terrible design decisions made on its control panel.


If you think that's bad, try owning a really old Ariens where you *let go of* the clutch handle to make it move, and a newer one where you *squeeze* the handle to make it move, at the same time! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2017)

Yep backwards, real pain in the butt. 
I have no choice but to get used to it now, but reaching over for the chute controls with the opposite hand is awkward.

Poor design.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Russell said:


> Yep backwards, real pain in the butt.
> I have no choice but to get used to it now, but reaching over for the chute controls with the opposite hand is awkward.
> 
> Poor design.



You really ought to give it a chance. After 30-40 years, you'll almost start to get used to it ! LOL 



Kind of equivalent to driving a stick-shift car in the UK !


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

IDEngineer, 

Yup, I too agree that the control scheme is a dumpster fire of sorts. I was constantly reaching across the panel to operate the controls in an unnatural ergonomic flow. The various controls are just not grouped correctly in regards to the hand which is available during those specific machine operations. Absolutely, the operation and adjustments would indeed be better if the right & left control levers were switched.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Town said:


> This is the 5th year for my Ariens and I find the controls easy to use, as I did at first operation. My left hand operates the wheel drive clutch only. My right hand operates all the other controls for auger clutch, gear speed, chute deflector, and chute side to side. It all seems perfectly natural and fluid to me.
> 
> The interlock is controlled by the wheel drive clutch so when machine is moving the auger clutch stays engaged while i operate the other controls with my right hand, except the disc drive gear speed selector where machine needs drive clutch disengaged. So I cannot see where any improvement can be made. I don't find the need to operate the chute deflector and side to side movement at the same time like a Toro but that would be an improvement for sure.
> 
> I don't need to change gears when moving, just set the speed for the average conditions at the time, and there is lots of reserve power to deal with snow changes.


I'm exactly the same way. I like operating the chute controls with my right hand. On my Simplicity it is the opposite and it feels awkward. I'll take the Ariens layout any day.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Welp I finally got the opportunity to use my new Ariens RapidTrak Pro and I can see what the original poster was stating. I too, struggled with these controls and don't find them to be "instinctively" well thought out or positioned. I wish the chute control (left to right) was on the right side and the chute height control on the left. I found myself several times having to completely stop my motion as I got closer to things (garage door, cars, house, etc....) so I could turn the chute or change chute height. I would also love it if the right side (auger) handle could lock the left side handle like the left side does (locking the right side) so I could use my left hand than to adjust the chute control as laid out. Because you can't, I find myself constantly coming to a stop to make chute adjustments. 
I'm hoping I can get used to this layout because it's not "automatic" and it's alot different than what I'm used to on my older pre 1975 Ariens blowers. From strictly this standpoint, I think I would prefer the Honda layout over Ariens.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I just don't get it: it's like the engineer who designed the control panel never actually used it in real world scenarios. It just doesn't seem to make sense. I'm surprised it's set up this way. Stunned actually.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Stupid design one of the reason I did not buy an Ariens.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> You really ought to give it a chance. After 30-40 years, you'll almost start to get used to it ! LOL Kind of equivalent to driving a stick-shift car in the UK !


I've actually driven vehicles in New Zealand and Australia, manual transmissions with the stick on the left. Wasn't nearly as weird as the Ariens control layout. Fortunately, right hand drive cars still keep the pedals in the proper arrangement with the accelerator on the right, brake in the center, and clutch on the left. Imagine if they'd gotten THAT backward. Yikes.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

I played with my controls while parked and got use to them, like anything new it needs time to get accustomed to, I was fine after 5-10 mins of using mine but I’m also ambidextrous so maybe that helps. Lol


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

After reading this thread, I guess we all have different preferences and methods. I don't use a snowblower often but I'm very comfortable with Ariens' layout. 

At the end of a pass, I release the drive lever and keep the auger running to clear any remaining snow out of the bucket and chute. I rotate the chute (if needed for the next pass) with my left hand while the auger continues to clear out. Granted, I don't have many obstacles so I almost never change the deflector height. 

An earlier post mentioned it but I haven't heard anybody recommend keeping the drive engaged while changing speed or moving into reverse on a friction wheel machine.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have always owned Ariens snowblowers so maybe I don't know any better, but I have no issues with the layout. I'm sure if I were to use a different brand, I might be able to relate to what all the complaints are about. Just saying.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

The logical, easy to use layout of the dash was one of the factors that lead to my purchase of a DR snowblower. The auger control is on the right, traction control on the left. The interlock is controlled on the auger lever, which frees the left hand to turn the chute or adjust the deflector angle without stopping.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

TooTall999,

Yeah, your DR's control panel definitely is a better design. But, I have to say that after some hours of operation, just like RIT333 suggested earlier on this thread, I'm getting used to my Ariens and it's not so bad. The chute rotation, for some reason to me, just seems to be backwards. At least half of the time, I turn it the wrong way and I don't know why. If I envision a steering wheel, then the crank direction is correct. Oh well, it'll come to me eventually. 

Thinking of comparisons... I grew up around farm equipment, and for example, comparing to the old John Deere twin cylinder tractors, the Ariens actually has a very well laid out control panel.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

BazookaJoe said:


> TooTall999,
> 
> Yeah, your DR's control panel definitely is a better design. But, I have to say that after some hours of operation, just like RIT333 suggested earlier on this thread, I'm getting used to my Ariens and it's not so bad. The chute rotation, for some reason to me, just seems to be backwards. At least half of the time, I turn it the wrong way and I don't know why. If I envision a steering wheel, then the crank direction is correct. Oh well, it'll come to me eventually.
> 
> Thinking of comparisons... I grew up around farm equipment, and for example, comparing to the old John Deere twin cylinder tractors, the Ariens actually has a very well laid out control panel.


On my Pro, I don't have a "crank". It comes with their quick chute turn on the top of the control panel. Personally, I'd have preferred the "crank". While you probably can move the chute quicker on this Pro model vs the "crank" handle, I find it to feel "flimsy" and I find myself moving it slower than I'd like to otherwise it would get slammed hard against both left and right stops. I wish this handle had a better "feel". Maybe I'm wrong and it's really tough, but to me, it certainly doesn't feel that way. It's only a minor issue (if I could even call it that)and I'm hoping I get used to it and maybe, eventually, I prefer it. With that said, and after using this new Ariens Pro 28" RapidTrak, I can say the things an absolute beast. I love the RapidTrak's. Super easy to maneuver and yet traction is insane compared to my previous wheel snowblowers.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

The chute rotation is on the left because the chute is on the left. All snowblowers are like this, other than the electrically controlled ones, which in turn determines the position of the speed control. Personally, being right handed, I prefer to operate the chute with my right hand. It's not a difficult reach. Back when chute controls were usually a small crank halfway down the left handlebar the opposite lever setup was a clear advantage. But I'm fine with the ergonomics today. 



Now, the left/right speed control Ariens puts on the Deluxe models, I'm not a fan of that. Or putting fewer deflector notches in the panel on lesser models, there is no cost difference it's purely there as a reason to upgrade. I don't mind the Deluxe auger control, it's actually more precise and reliable than the quick lever.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

bisonp said:


> The chute rotation is on the left because the chute is on the left. All snowblowers are like this, other than the electrically controlled ones, which in turn determines the position of the speed control. Personally, being right handed, I prefer to operate the chute with my right hand. It's not a difficult reach. Back when chute controls were usually a small crank halfway down the left handlebar the opposite lever setup was a clear advantage. But I'm fine with the ergonomics today.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the left/right speed control Ariens puts on the Deluxe models, I'm not a fan of that. Or putting fewer deflector notches in the panel on lesser models, there is no cost difference it's purely there as a reason to upgrade. I don't mind the Deluxe auger control, it's actually more precise and reliable than the quick lever.


I would prefer the "crank" vs the "quick lever" because I like to use my right hand to adjust the chute direction. Being below the control panel, the crank is easier to use right handed than the top mounted quick lever. With the quick lever, I find myself constantly stopping to adjust the chute direction whereas with a lower crank I never had to stop. Honestly, I think it would've been just fine if you could control both chute direction and chute height adjustment with a single control located on the right, similar to the Honda joystick. While I'm not necessarily a fan of the slow moving, electrical joystick, if it was mechanical or faster and more reliable, it probably is the perfect solution. Hopefully I'll be able to get used to these Pro controls quickly.


----------



## mikeythemars (Jan 29, 2019)

This whole discussion is making me appreciate the relative simplicity of the controls on my 1973 Ariens!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

mikeythemars said:


> This whole discussion is making me appreciate the relative simplicity of the controls on my 1973 Ariens!


Never mind us, we'd bitch if our ice cream was cold. :smile2:


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

mikeythemars said:


> This whole discussion is making me appreciate the relative simplicity of the controls on my 1973 Ariens!


Yup. I run an early 1970's Ariens and I love those controls. Never had to stop to make any adjustments and everything just felt "right". Maybe that's why I'm having a tough time getting used to this new layout. I'll be fine, and like the previous poster said "we'd bitch about any thing" (lol).


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

I’ve got some time under my belt now with the new SHO Deluxe that has the screw crank on the left side. As mentioned earlier, holding left handle down keeps forward drive going and auger. I’m actually finding myself letting go of the drive handle and keeping the auger engaged as I use my left hand to operate the crank. 

There are times where I reach across with my right hand to operate the chute while still rolling, but I find most adjustments occur when I’m turning around at the ends of the driveway. Stopping and making the adjustment is easier for me when turning around so I don’t mess up and blow snow where I’ve already traveled. 

Originally, I wanted the right, auger handle to keep the forward drive engaged and not vice versa. At this point I’m agnostic.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd prefer the auger handle be replaced with an on/off lever on the panel. And then let either side engage the drive clutch. Then position of the rest of the controls wouldn't matter much, as you could use either hand.


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 19, 2020)

I recently acquired an Ariens Sno-Tek 24 which has the same layout as the Ariens Classic and I think the Compact as well. I'm finding the layout so much easier to use than the shovel I was using before, I'm not going to complain about anything. :devil:


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

30coupe said:


> I recently acquired an Ariens Sno-Tek 24 which has the same layout as the Ariens Classic and I think the Compact as well. I'm finding the layout so much easier to use than the shovel I was using before, I'm not going to complain about anything. :devil:


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2018)

I had a 2000 Ariens with the crank chute swivel setup. A lot smoother than the new level design.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I had a 2000 Ariens with the crank chute swivel setup. A lot smoother than the new level design.


Your hand crank is a lot smoother than the quick turn???


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I had a crank turn machine once. HATED it, because the weight of the handle meant the chute would only stay at the increments where the handle was "down". While the present Ariens scheme of a toothed gear also has increments, they are much finer than those enforced by a hand crank. Perhaps some additional friction in the crank system would have fixed this, but friction and close tolerances in snow+ice is generally not a good idea.

My Pro32's "joystick" system is a definite improvement over my previous machines. Though I did have to go through and adjust it recently, because it tightened up so much that the spring return on the handle stopped working and allowed the chute to freely rotate. Not sure how that happened given that it has a nylok nut, but half a turn solved the problem.


----------

